# Farmall 200....what year???



## pennybuy (Feb 21, 2011)

I came into possession of a farmall 200 tractor ...the serial plate is still on it but it can not be read. I there another way of telling exactly what year the tractor is. I think the one i have was only made in like 54, 55 and 56 .

Thanks
Bill


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Can you take white piece of paper and lay on top serial plate,and w/lead pencil light bare down move pencil quickly/shade....3 numbers in roll maybe just enough.


----------

